
Show HN: Evvo – an open source framework for distributed evolutionary algorithms - jfz
https://github.com/evvo-labs/evvo
======
jfz
We're two Northeastern University students (jfz and drassaby on HN), and one
professor (not on HN), who started this project because there were no
frameworks that allowed people to productionize evolutionary algorithms by
running them in distributed environments. We wanted to make a type-safe, user-
friendly interface to a parallel backend that would allow optimization
problems to be solved more easily. We have validated the framework, using it
in a paper that evolved fair and accurate machine learning models
([https://github.com/julian-zucker/evolving-fair-
models/blob/m...](https://github.com/julian-zucker/evolving-fair-
models/blob/master/paper/evolving-fair-models.pdf)). This project is still in
early beta, but it is mature enough to be used for proofs of concept and to
play with high-performance evolutionary algorithms.

Let us know what you think and how you want to see the project develop! We'd
be happy to answer any questions you might have either here or at:
julian.zucker@gmail.com and drassaby@gmail.com

